# Choral Workshop 2017 in Spain



## MRF Music Festivals (Mar 17, 2015)

*International Oratorio Choir

Choral Workshop 27 April - 1 May 2017 in Spain

John Rutter - Magnificat

Who is the International Oratorio Choir?*
The International Oratorio Choir (artistic director MD Peter Laskowski) is a project choir, with which you may again perform the oratorios you know in an international lineup.

*Who can take part in the project?*
-groups of at least 10 persons

*What are the terms and conditions for singers?*
-own choral scores (published by Oxford University Press) of Magnificat (John Rutter)
-some rough knowledge of the piece (e.g. having worked through it yourself or indeed having performed it on a previous occasion)
-commitment to attend all the rehearsals throughout the project phase

*Which piece will be worked on together?*
Magnificat, the Blessed Virgin Mary's hymn of praise, is truly jubilant in John Rutter's musical rendering. From the beginning, audience and performers get carried away with the music. The work is full of energy, syncopated rhythms and melodies that bring forth its joyful character. The text of the Magnificat originates in the Gospel of Luke. The premiere directed by the composer himself was held on the 26th of May, 1990 in Carnegie Hall, New York, and was performed over 500 times in the US alone, within the first six months of its release.

*Where will the rehearsals be held?*
On Costa Brava the International Oratorio Choir will be using the rehearsal rooms.
The workshop wish to enrich the holiday feeling of the sunny coast region with musical accents.

*Where and when the concert will take place?*
The concert will be held in Lloret de Mar (Spain) on 30 April 2017 as part of the Costa Brava Music Festival.

https://www.choral-workshops.com/choral-workshop-rutter-magnificat/


----------

